# Anyone startng FET March / April 2011?



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies

I am planning final treatment, medicated FET easter time.  This will be our last go as funds have more than run out, and feel need to put a line under it and move on.  I am nonetheless very postive and fully believe I have a good chance of sucess.  I am blessed to be a mum already but would love a sibling for my DS.

One snag along the way....my BMI is 33 ( I think!) and am struggling to diet...how is everyone else doing?

Sabah xx


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Sabah

We will be doing our first FET in April to try for a sibling for our DD.  We only have 5 frozen blasts but not enough funds to try with them all.  Am secretly hoping it works first time but if not then second time which will be our last attempt.  We will then know it is time to move on and enjoy life with our DD.  We are already very blessed to have her in our lives.

Our planned start date is the 18th April with transfer, if my lining is good enough, on the 5th May.

We chose to wait till then so that if it gives a few months between birthdays if we are successful.  Plus we have taken advantage of the Easter, Royal Wedding and May Bank Holidays.  Means I have taken 6 days annual leave (work Mon-Thur) and get 17 days straight holiday out fo it.  Less messing work about with unplanned days off for treatment as 2 appointments should fall in these weeks off.

Hope your dieting improves, I find it much easier to stick with something when got something to aim for.  Normally this is getting back into a dress for special occassions but this time it will be to firm up my tummy muscles before they may get stretched all over again.

All the best
Yxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Y

Spoke with clinic today who said pointless starting treatment until my BMI reduces to 30, at least a stone away!!  But also thinking about dates easter time for ET, so really need to get a move on.  I think with this medicated cycle they will not d/r me but use gestone injections to get my lining thick (had probelms with this last two times) and so ET could be 15th April     if my two frosties survive.  I had three last time, and two survived the thaw so it is possible!

Do you know if your cycle will be medicated or not?


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hiya

I'm sure you can hit your target, if you aim for the steady 1lb - 2lb a week then you should just about lose that stone in time.  BMI is quite controversial anyway and is a best guess based on weight and height and not actual measurement of percentage of body fat.  Need to join you though as since going back to work and not walking everywhere my spare tyre is re-emerging.

Think positive that your two embies will survive. Are you havig them both put back?

Mine has to be medicated as I don't have a cycle.  Therefore no need for me to downreg either and just start on Progynova to thicken lining and then Cyclogest, Progynova and Gestone after ET of my embie and fingers crossed for a further 10 weeks after OTD.

Yxx


----------



## hjanea (Feb 17, 2010)

Aw Sabah, hello!! Looks like we might be cycle buddies again-I have to ring the donation nurse next week to see if there are some donor embies for me-she had lots undergoing screening so I'm hopeful. If so I am hoping to start downreg on cd1 sometime in week beginning 7th march.
Re the weight I've joined ww online and lost 10lbs in my first 3 weeks (have to confess I've been piggy for the past few days as it was dd's birthday-any excuse!!), so it might be worth a try.
Hi Y too!!
Helen.xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Helen!!!! How are you??  Its good to catch up with you again, hope you have some fab news re embies.  And well done on weight loss that's brilliant...how much do you have to lose?  I've been naughty and got my Dr to prescribe me fat pills, the ones that stop you digesting fat!!! I'm still eating a low fat diet though, but as time is short its a little help with the weight loss (hopefully!).  Was naughty tonight and had a bit (big bit!) of a chocolate fountain, although have also been good and cancelled piggy night out with my sister to a restaurant opening   

Y---bloomin spare tyres!!   Yes I hope to have both put back although don't really want twins.  What about you?

Been arguing with DH, told him to leave friday night....there is a pattern here, always in the lead up to treatment...


----------



## clairec1154 (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi can I join you? I am hoping to do my first fet in April.


----------



## Yxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi everyone

Got no excuse not to exercise now.  Tried my dress on I plan to wear to BIL wedding in May and it is a bit snug.  DH has now offered to pick DD up from nursery every Monday and Wednesday if work load allows so that I can head home and get 45 mins worth in before they get home.  Then mentioned I can do another session on Friday when she goes for her nap.  All for 2 good causes so am willing to give it a try.

We are only planning on having 1 put back.  Don't want a higher risk of twins.  Finances will be little tight if it does work out for us.

Has anyone else got a rough/planned start date yet?

We have started counting down the days till we start.  Some days go quick others drag when I think about things too much.

Have started to look at it as win/win though. Life is good for us at the moment, life will be great if we are blessed again BUT if it doesn't happen then life will still be good as we have DD. 

Speak soon
Yxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Claire, how you feeling about FET? Do you know if it will be Medicated or not?

Y that is a good incentive, common dress fit!!!  And how lovely of DH to allow you that extra time for execise.  I borrowed a cross trainer and make DH sit in our bedroom to keep me company every time I use it, which is supposed to be 4 nights a week when during estenders!!

Helen, how's it going with you?


AFM very busy few weeks, poorly sick child, wouldn't eat or sleep though the night, which has never been a problem as he slept through since 6 weeks old!!! i am sooooooo tired...anyway, bought a house yesterday!!! very happy with what it looks like although not in area we wanted as they were too pricey...house hunt made me realise how much DS is my world and how much the idea of another baby is second to what I have...we were thinking of buying something cheaper so I could work less hours and have more cash for IVF, but when it came to it I had a vision of what I wanted for him, big through lounge with french doors he could see out of so access to garden wasn't just through the kitchen...and we found it!!! It meant paying a bit more but I am so happy to have made the right choice for my son.  The moving dates mean we have to delay next FET but feel fine about that, got lots to look forward too, I just cannot wait for my son to be in a home with his own garden, it brings tears to my eyes thinking about it.  We have communal gardens where I live but not direct access and he loves being out.

So, less pressure to diet, yipee!!  FET will be in roughly 6 months instead, not even counting dates.  Maybe I am closer to contentment?  Friend has just had her twins, not made me broody just very happy for her.  Colleague at work on 5th 2ww, was even praying her treatment worked instead of mine as she wants to be a mum....my mum also said she will pay towards next treatment....what is going on


----------



## clairec1154 (Aug 14, 2010)

It will be medicated just waiting for af then start drugs on day 21.

Great news about house even if it does delay things. It will be worth it


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey guys can i join im on 10th day of DR, back at the hospital on the 17th for bloods and if ok i will move to stage 2 dont know what will happen hen as this is my first FET.  

Hope everybody is ok  

Love &  
Jo xx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm hoping I can join here too!?! I'm due to start FET end of March - this is my 3rd so.... I know the drill! 

Sabah, Yxx, Hjanea, Clairec1154 & Jo - hope you're all ok, I know people are at slightly different stages but    positive vibes to you all.

EllieB xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

Things have changed since strating this thread, wish I was at some stage of tx but alas, have had to delay things as have sold our flat and in process of buying a house with a garden for DS.  I was really happy about this, felt like at leats things were progressing eg moving home, but feel really sick with regret now that I have postponed things.  

Good luck to everyone else, really hope you all have wonderful stories to share for my next go in 6 months xxxxx


----------



## nikki1985 (May 19, 2006)

hi all 
can i also please join this thread? i had fet on 25th and now in 2ww its agonising lol
    to all u ladies trying hope it works out for you all in the end


----------



## lucemazza (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Nikki - I am a little bit behind you hopefully having FET today we had 3 in freezer watiing for the call to see if any survived its agonising.. 

Hope you are well and keeping positive as possible.

Luce


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey All  

Hope you are all well & want towish all uz in 2ww all the luck in the world   

Quick update from me got a scan on friday and then hopefully ET on the following thursday so not lol just hope my   survive!!

Love &  
Jo
xxxx


----------



## Mary - Lou (May 15, 2008)

Hello

Is it ok to join this thread? I am starting a medicated cycle on Saturday and feeling really quite nervous. This is my first FET and I was exceptionally lucky to have a DS from our first round of ICSI. I think I have erased most of the memories of the treatment from the ICSI so am currently feeling confused about this treatment. From reading other threads on here it seems there are different ways of managing a FET. For me it's Buserelin then a blood test on day 18 then if all is correct starting on Oestrogen with an estimated ET around 10th May and Progesterone support.

I am feeling quite emotional tonight partly because I have had a bad cold all week but mostly because I am starting to feel nervous about this. 

Sorry to be on a bit of a downer.

ML


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey  

hopw you get better soon a nd conrats on DS im on FET at the mo having transfer on thursday it really is just a breeze...
we do get like that evrytime we are about to start  
really hope you start to feel better soon..
Love &  
Jo xx


----------

